# Ummm, Thomas?



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

http://www.thomasmodels.com/refitproof/refit11.jpg



WTF? :freak:



_Note from moderator:_ Sorry guys. Links to and discussions of the origin of this thread have been edited.

Happy Holidays!


----------



## Edge (Sep 5, 2003)

Thomas, I have to say I'm totally disappointed in you. Caffeine Free
Diet Coke? That's nothing but brown water! 

Edge


----------



## BATBOB (Jul 14, 2003)

I've pre-ordered 2 Refit Enterprise kits from a local Hobby Shop. I wanted to pre-order from my favorite online model supplier, but I've had problems recently with CANADA CUSTOMS. You know the terrorism problem really ties up the speed at which packages are cleared. With this kit, I CANNOT WAIT another week or two while everyone else has their grubby hands on it. The on-line seller does have a great deal on shipping ($0 on pre-orders of this kit). If you're in the USA it's a great deal.


----------



## norge71 (Apr 13, 2004)

Batbob, whose the on-line retailer?


----------



## BATBOB (Jul 14, 2003)

I will PM you so as not to advertise others...in case there is some rule against it...Bob


----------



## ThomasModels (Mar 8, 2000)

I have no problems with posting names of retailers here. If Dave's cool with it, we're good to go.

That caffeine free Diet Coke is my wifes. Yeah, thats it!

If you think that's bad, check this out:
















'Prototype' Coke being tested now.

At first taste, "Hey, it tastes like Coke!"

After the seconad tatse, "This tastes like Tab sweetened with Splenda."


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

I used to drink Tab. Can't seem to find it any more.


----------



## Mike Warshaw (Feb 23, 1999)

How much for the bottle of Coke Zero?


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Coke Zero? Man that has gotta taste _horrible_ *shudders* Diet anything is just nasty tasting.

BTW, that tripe going on over at Cult's BB is really getting pathetic. He really needs to just let it go. I don't think he is even aware of how it makes him look. Thankfully, most people are just trying to ignore it, but its gotten to the point that he is dividing the community over it. And that is completely against what he claims to want.


----------



## justinleighty (Jan 13, 2003)

Nova Designs said:


> Coke Zero? Man that has gotta taste _horrible_ *shudders* Diet anything is just nasty tasting.


Hey, man, as a diabetic since I was 8, I'm glad to have diet pop (especially Diet Dew and Diet Dr. Pepper) with Aspartame and/or Splenda. It beats the heck out of stuff sweetened with saccharine!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

justinleighty said:


> Hey, man, as a diabetic since I was 8, I'm glad to have diet pop (especially Diet Dew and Diet Dr. Pepper) with Aspartame and/or Splenda. It beats the heck out of stuff sweetened with saccharine!


I _miss_ that bitter aftertaste.  I now drink coffee to make up for it.


----------



## BATBOB (Jul 14, 2003)

I'm going to go back and finish my dio. It started off as a scratch built Roswell crash site...then I changed it into a....bet you can't guess......yes, a Star Trek dio......With a pair of copper skin Coridians still strapped into their seats. Pics in the next few days.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I used to drink diet soft drinks. I gave them up because I used drink them like water. Now I drink regular, and I drink less. I prefer hot tea. 

Thomas, sorry you were banned. You can stay her if you like. :lol:


----------



## ThomasModels (Mar 8, 2000)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> I used to drink Tab. Can't seem to find it any more.


 It's all over the place here in cans, bottles, 2 liters. I thought I missed the taste too until I bought a bottle then was quickly reminded why I glad when they invented aspertame.

I cannot find anywhere Doritos Taco Flavor chips. Do you have any of those where you're at? Maybe we could swap!


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Thomas:

http://www.taquitos.net/snacks.php?snack_code=1340


----------



## sbaxter (Jan 8, 2002)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> I used to drink Tab. Can't seem to find it any more.


Oh, you can still find it, but they changed the name. I think they call it "Motor Oil" these days! 

Qapla'

SSB, _wishing I could still find "Jolt" cola -- I know it still exists, but it isn't available here and is too expensive ordered online._


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

ThomasModels said:


> I have no problems with posting names of retailers here. If Dave's cool with it, we're good to go.


Got no problems with it from me. I have just been busier than a one legged man in an ass kicking contest right now trying to get a roof on the new house before the snow comes in lol. So I haven't been posting as much as I have wanting to in the past couple weeks.


----------



## Rogue1 (Jan 3, 2000)

Oh Man! Taco Flavored Doritos! I used to love those. I also like the chilli Fritos...MMmmm


----------



## swhite228 (Dec 31, 2003)

Ok, Jolt cola can be found at most truck stops, and around college towns....
It used to be double caffine and double sugar, but they have cut back to a regular helping of sugar due to cost.

Taco Doritos as well as most other Doritos are all over the place in AZ. I have also found them in the Mexican Grocery stores in the mid west.

Fanta sodas are also all over the place out here. 
My favorite is the Pepsi made in Mexico, it is made with real sugar and taste better than the stuff they sell here. If you live in an area with a large Jewish population you can get Passover Coke or Pepsi which is made with real sugar during Passover.

If anyone wants I would be more than happy to get and ship anything you might want.
Scott


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

ThomasModels said:


> I cannot find anywhere Doritos Taco Flavor chips. Do you have any of those where you're at? Maybe we could swap!


  I'll look and see.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Trek Ace said:


> You're in good company, my friend.


I told you not to bitch about the bread to the *Soup Natzi*!

Now it's *"NO SOUP FOR YOU!" :lol:*


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

I always enjoy the Coke a Cola in the Glass Bottles (and have ya also noticed that when it came it glass bottles it cost half as much as what it does now that it's in plastic bottles), it just doesn't taste the same in plastic. Our Groceries Stores here have Coke in Glass bottles in the Mexican Food Aisle here. They get them shipped in From Mexico. Thats the only way here to enjoy it in Glass bottles anymore. And Occasionally they might have a nostalgia bottle or something like that in Glass but not very often. Maybe if they did go back to glass we could get a bottle of Coke for 60 cents a bottle again instead of 1.20 a bottle.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Chuck_P.R. said:


> I told you not to bitch about the bread to the *Soup Natzi*!
> 
> Now it's *"NO SOUP FOR YOU!" :lol:*


 The reverse, of course is *"NO MORE BUSINESS FROM ME!"*


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Trek Ace said:


> The reverse, of course is *"NO MORE BUSINESS FROM ME!"*


Uh, oh! That sounds like a customer complaint... :lol:


----------



## sbaxter (Jan 8, 2002)

swhite228 said:


> Ok, Jolt cola can be found at most truck stops, and around college towns....


Not at my local truck stops (that's where I put gas in my car -- they're cheaper and convenient to my route home). And this is a pretty big college town (Florida State, Florida A&M, a community college plus two very small, private colleges), and it is still nowhere to be found locally. No idea why.


> My favorite is the Pepsi made in Mexico, it is made with real sugar


Last I heard, you could still get Coke and most other soft drinks made with real sugar in Hawaii. Because they grow sugar cane there, it is cheaper to use that than to have corn syrup shipped into the state. Of course, I'm not going to Hawaii just for _that_!

Qapla'

SSB


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

swhite228 said:


> Ok, Jolt cola can be found at most truck stops, and around college towns....
> It used to be double caffine and double sugar, but they have cut back to a regular helping of sugar due to cost.


It never had twice the sugar as far as I know.

When it first came out around here (back in the mid-80's) the ad blurb at the store was "Twice the caffine and all the sugar"

Used to live on that stuff when I worked 3rd shift and averaged about 4 hours sleep a day.


----------



## sbaxter (Jan 8, 2002)

TAY666 said:


> When it first came out around here (back in the mid-80's) the ad blurb at the store was "Twice the caffine and all the sugar"
> 
> Used to live on that stuff when I worked 3rd shift and averaged about 4 hours sleep a day.


That's how I remember it being marketed as well, now that you mention it. And I was doing the same thing -- working third shift and not getting lots of sleep. Still don't get more than five or six hours most nights ...

Qapla'

SSB


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

TAY666 said:


> It never had twice the sugar as far as I know.
> 
> When it first came out around here (back in the mid-80's) the ad blurb at the store was "Twice the caffine and all the sugar"
> 
> Used to live on that stuff when I worked 3rd shift and averaged about 4 hours sleep a day.


My place of work used to sell it. Now they don't . Wonder why ???????? :freak:


----------



## swhite228 (Dec 31, 2003)

Jolt is made by the same people who make Napa Valley sodas and Martinellis Apple Cider .
Your local market should be able to get it for you, just ask the grocery manager.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

JGG1701 said:


> My place of work used to sell it. Now they don't . Wonder why ???????? :freak:


Why would you sell relatively cheap Jolt cola when you can get suckers to pay $2 bucks for a small can of Red Bull?


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Since the molds were not fully, as deeply, cut for the Refit test shots...

*wouldn't that make it the only Polar Lights smoothie in existence?!?!?*


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Chuck_P.R. said:


> Since the molds were not fully, as deeply, cut for the test shots...
> 
> *wouldn't that make it the only Polar Lights smoothie in existence?!?!?*


  Ehhhhhhhhhhhhhh , could be.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

So this is the only smoothie? That means that the retail refit will have the astacking engraved. Good, I will have a built in pattern. :jest:


----------



## ThomasModels (Mar 8, 2000)

All right, settle down.

When a part comes out of a mold, it is a reverse copy of the cavity of the mold. If the plastic part has ENGRAVED lines or other detail, then that detail is RAISED in the molds.

If there is RAISED detail on the plastic part, then that detail is ENGRAVED into the molds.

RAISED copywrite text on part = ENGRAVED text in the mold.

ENGRAVED gridlines on part = RAISED strips on mold.

All of the engraved detail is present in the test shots. Some milled in raised detail needs to be added and some needs to be adjusted.

That's today's idiot savant _tool and die_ lesson. Tommorw's will be _how to get the rest of the relish out of those damn squeeze bottles after it is half empty_.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

What the hell is astacking? A stacking of boxes? A stacking of pancakes?


I think Thomas has our new battle cry: *"TOOL AND DIEEEEEE!!!!!"*


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

John P said:


> I think Thomas has our new battle cry: *"TOOL AND DIEEEEEE!!!!!"*



Actually, didn't one of the Zero pilots in Tora, Tora, Tora say that?


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

John P said:


> What the hell is astacking? A stacking of boxes? A stacking of pancakes.



*Astacking* is how I spell aztecing for the AMT pattern on refit. I hope this clears up the confusion. :freak:


----------



## Edge (Sep 5, 2003)

ThomasModels said:


> <snip>
> 
> That's today's idiot savant _tool and die_ lesson. Tommorw's will be _how to get the rest of the relish out of those damn squeeze bottles after it is half empty_.


Who you calling a savant?! 

Edge


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Thomas needs some more spiked eggnog. Pass a cup my way. :lol:


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

I think there is too much spiked egg nog being passed around here. 


WAYYYYY too much lololol:thumbsup:


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

I've been reading this incredibly helpfull and informative thread for some time but haven't chimed in yet. Gotta see if our local grocery store has any Tab, first. Then I'll have something truly relevent and thought-provoking to contribute. :wave:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Lloyd Collins said:


> *Astacking* is how I spell aztecing for the AMT pattern on refit. I hope this clears up the confusion. :freak:


 Makes perfect sense now .


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

beeblebrox said:


> I've been reading this incredibly helpfull and informative thread for some time but haven't chimed in yet. Gotta see if our local grocery store has any Tab, first. Then I'll have something truly relevent and thought-provoking to contribute. :wave:


Actually saw some kind of blue-boxed caffeine drink, *for $16.99 for about 8 bottles*, that had the claim "You'll never sleep again!"
The best part about it was I saw it at *CompUSA of all places*!

First they sucker people to pay for bottled water, now people do that and are no longer stared at like they're idiots,
then they get suckers to spend $2 bucks for a small can of Red Bull,
now I think they are just trying to market practical jokes to see if there are really people dumb enough to pay ridiculous prices for over-hyped sugar and caffeine filled water!

What's next? Plastic bags filled with "Mountain Air?" :lol:


----------



## Barry Yoner (Mar 6, 1999)

BAWLS!!

That stuff is here in Canada at CompuSmart!! My son and 2nd daughter loves the stuff!!

You know what they about Bawls.. you have to get 2 because if you only get one, people will laugh. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Barry Yoner said:


> BAWLS!!
> 
> That stuff is here in Canada at CompuSmart!! My son and 2nd daughter loves the stuff!!
> 
> You know what they about Bawls.. you have to get 2 because if you only get one, people will laugh. :lol:


Interesting...
wonder why they think the computer crowd is more susceptible to spending $17 bucks on caffeinated sugar water?

Hell! I was just reading the other day that the price of *coffee has gone down to a 50 year low!!!!*

Yet they are trying to sell us caffeinated sugar water *MINUS the coffee* at 30 times what the coffee would cost!!!

And people are actually buying it????? 

Has the world's educational systems and people's internal BS meters completely failed us all?


----------



## TrekFX (Apr 15, 2004)

Chuck_P.R. said:


> What's next? Plastic bags filled with "Mountain Air?" :lol:


Fer [email protected], can't I *EVER* get an idea for a novelty product without someone ELSE beating me to market? :jest: 

But seriously, I went to Lake Placid, NY once (1980's) and they were selling cans that had a "genuine Lake Placid snowflake" inside. There were, of course, no guarantee stating that the flake hadn't melted or even sublimed...


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

Chuck_P.R. said:


> Has the world's educational systems and people's internal BS meters completely failed us all?


Could you repeat the question? I was momentarily distracted by a shiney object on TV.


----------



## justinleighty (Jan 13, 2003)

Chuck_P.R. said:


> What's next? Plastic bags filled with "Mountain Air?"





TrekFX said:


> Can't I *EVER* get an idea for a novelty product without someone ELSE beating me to market? :jest:


Being an expatriated Coloradoan, I'd be likely to buy that! I miss good, dry, pine-scented high-altitude air. But the logistics would be a problem; you fill a bag with air at 10,000-14,000 feet, by the time it gets to sea level you have what looks like an empty bag. It'd still sell, though; I remember someone was e-auctioning plastic containers a few months ago of genuine wind from one of the hurricaines (Charles, I think).


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

If people will buy *MEADOW MUFFINS* ,they will buy anything. MM is dried clear coated cow dung.


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

No S#!t?


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Chuck_P.R. said:


> Interesting...
> wonder why they think the computer crowd is more susceptible to spending $17 bucks on caffeinated sugar water?


I know gamers that swear by this stuff.
They even go so far as to mail order it because no one carries it locally.

I'll have to check, last I knew, my local corner store still carried Jolt. Even had it in 16 oz bottles.
Then again, they have a great variety of things to try 
While I am there, I will have to pick up some more Stewart's as well.
Cherries-and-Cream, and some Ginger-beer.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

The auction ended early???


----------



## ThomasModels (Mar 8, 2000)

Very early. I understand a 'buyer of company product complained'.


----------



## zysurge (Sep 6, 2002)

ThomasModels said:


> Very early. I understand a 'buyer of company product complained'.


Yeesh. I wonder who that could have been...


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

ThomasModels said:


> Very early. I understand a 'buyer of company product complained'.


 What does that even mean in English?


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

I'm guessin' that it most likely means that someone who doesn't like Thomas complained to either eBay or to Polar Lights/RC2, who then complained to eBay....  

- - - - - - 

Jeffrey Griffin
Griffworks Shipyards

* * * * * *

Star Trek Scale Modeling WebRing


----------



## sbaxter (Jan 8, 2002)

justinleighty said:


> I remember someone was e-auctioning plastic containers a few months ago of genuine wind from one of the hurricaines (Charles, I think).


When I was a kid, tourist trap places all over Florida sold (or at least offered for sale) cans of "genuine Florida sunshine."

Qapla'

SSB


----------



## SeoulWind (Feb 25, 2004)

What would anyone have possibly had a legitimate complaint about? I could see PL shutting down the auction if they didn't like it, but "a buyer of company product" getting an auction for a non-production version pre-release test shot removed? How could it possibly concern them in any way?

Mark Snyder
Seoul, Korea


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Griffworks said:


> I'm guessin' that it most likely means that someone who doesn't like Thomas complained to either eBay
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If we're guessin' the same, I think he should be forever banished. :devil:


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

Trek Ace said:


> If we're guessin' the same, I think he should be forever banished. :devil:


I would Guess the Same person too and I'm all for that too, I am really getting sick and tired of this crap that this guy likes to pull every other month.


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Not that I'm saying you should name names (don't), but does everyone else know who "this guy" is but me?

Brad.


----------



## Thom S. (Sep 28, 2004)

OK, lets nip this one before things get nasty.

I have no idea what it is I do that threatens this individual into thinking he must conduct himself in the manner in which he does. It really is too bad.

I hold no ill-will towards anyone. I sincerly hope that whatever cloud that is shadowing this person will soon pass.

Please, no more speculation. I and the company know what happened concerning the auction which I pulled down myself. Neither e-Bay, Polar Lights, or RC2 did that. 

Unlike other sci-fi forums, one who doesn't post here will not be banned. If you break the forum or Hank's rules, then there is the possibility you could be banned.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Meadow muffins anyone?


----------



## grantf (Feb 2, 2004)

on a compleatly different note other than junk food and online auctions of such, are you (thomas) making a build up of the refit "E"? sorry if this was asked in advance.


----------



## Rogue1 (Jan 3, 2000)

Dr. Brad said:


> Not that I'm saying you should name names (don't), but does everyone else know who "this guy" is but me?
> 
> Brad.


 Oh my GOD!!...it wasn't.....Chuck Norris .....was it??


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

TAY666 said:


> I know gamers that swear by this stuff.
> They even go so far as to mail order it because no one carries it locally.
> 
> I'll have to check, last I knew, my local corner store still carried Jolt. Even had it in 16 oz bottles.
> ...


Swear by it? It's caffeinated sugar water selling for $17 bucks for about 8 bottles!?! Let them know, caffeine is caffeine and save your friends some money. :lol:


Buy a box of Vivarin and some off-brand cheap soda and you've saved yourself $12 bucks!

Oh, well, since we're no longer producing much in this company I guess they have to sell something to keep the economy going...


----------



## ThomasModels (Mar 8, 2000)

grantf said:


> on a compleatly different note other than junk food and online auctions of such, are you (thomas) making a build up of the refit "E"? sorry if this was asked in advance.


 Maybe sometime next year. When I do, it will be completely lit with cabin lighting, flashing running lights and navigation strobes and a fully detailed paint scheme.


----------



## grantf (Feb 2, 2004)

ThomasModels said:


> Maybe sometime next year. When I do, it will be completely lit with cabin lighting, flashing running lights and navigation strobes and a fully detailed paint scheme.


like most of us. Just trying to pick poeples brains about there ideas for building it anyone out there with some real plan or just collecting a case or to to put in there garage(parents garage if that's were you live).
p.s. next year is mmmmmmmmmmmmm 15 give or take days away!


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Rogue1 said:


> Oh my GOD!!...it wasn't.....Chuck Norris .....was it??


No it was.... 

*Frank Stallone!*  

- - - - - - 

Jeffrey Griffin
Griffworks Shipyards

* * * * * *

Star Trek Scale Modeling WebRing


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

grantf said:


> like most of us. Just trying to pick poeples brains about there ideas for building it anyone out there with some real plan or just collecting a case or to to put in there garage(parents garage if that's were you live).
> p.s. next year is mmmmmmmmmmmmm 15 give or take days away!


 Most likely I'll build one outofthebox without lights, and with a basic paint scheme (unless aztec templates are available immediately) as a practice piece for my eventual final assault on a fully detailed and lit one. I'll probably donate the first one to my friend Frank, who has new babies and a new house, and no time or money to get his own.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

You're friends with Frank Stallone?!?  

- - - - - - 

Jeffrey Griffin
Griffworks Shipyards


* * * * * *
Star Trek Scale Modeling WebRing


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

I still need his autograph for my "embarassing brothers" collection. I've already got Billy Carter and Joe Estevez. :devil:


----------



## jgoldsack (Apr 26, 2004)

John P said:


> Most likely I'll build one outofthebox without lights, and with a basic paint scheme (unless aztec templates are available immediately) as a practice piece for my eventual final assault on a fully detailed and lit one. I'll probably donate the first one to my friend Frank, who has new babies and a new house, and no time or money to get his own.


That is what I am going to do too. The first one will be a "test shot" so to speak, and then I can go all out. I only have 4, so I got to use them wisely


----------



## sbaxter (Jan 8, 2002)

John P said:


> Most likely I'll build one outofthebox without lights, and with a basic paint scheme (unless aztec templates are available immediately) as a practice piece


This is what I'd _like_ to do. But I know myself well enough to realize that, for the painting at least, it will drive me crazy not to do it as accurately as I can (which may mean "not terribly well," but hey ...).

Qapla'

SSB


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

*I'm willing to do my part*

Hey, if anybody would let me "borrow" thier test shot, I'd be happy to start work on templates...you know.._for the children_, of course :devil:


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

The first one I build, I will recreate ST III Enterprise when it blows up. I have got some fireworks. I love the smell of exploding models in the morning. :devil:


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Lou Dalmaso said:


> .._for the children_, of course :devil:


 :lol:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Griffworks said:


> You're friends with Frank Stallone?!?


 Isn't everybody?


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Hey ! I just got an e-mail from RC2/PolarLights.....
They told me 1/350 scale Enterprise Refit will be released in mid Feburary to all model stores and Toys R Us stores.
Just in case you want to know.


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

Boy this thread died down awful quick lol


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Please cover the body.


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

Frank Stallone. Thread killer.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Good thing no one mentioned Robert Blake.


----------



## Rogue1 (Jan 3, 2000)

:dude:
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Robert Blake
:wave:


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Who is Robert Blake?


----------



## BATBOB (Jul 14, 2003)

Beretta....Don't do the crime if you can't do the time.....no...no


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

He should have watched his own show.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I though we were picking on Thomas. :jest:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Us too? Aren't there enough people picking on him?


----------



## Guy Schlicter (May 3, 2004)

*I want a refit!*

Ahhh!Too of my favorite items Diet Coke and the Enterprise,I only drink caffenated though.Say that Refit Enterprise looks great I want one!Where is it how long?Merry Christmas!.Guy Schlicter


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Guy Schlicter said:


> . . . I only drink caffenated though . . .


I only drink caffiene in moderation. Too much and I start shaking and get _really_ *mean!*


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> I only drink caffiene in moderation. Too much and I start shaking and get _really_ *mean!*


Hey, you could always try Sanka!

Too much caffiene, Perfesser? :lol:

Though I've never had too much use for decaffienated coffee...
Don't see the point...

Always seemed a bit like the tourists who come to New Orleans and buy a local blend of coffee and chicory a couple of companies still sell here.

They think it's some kind of French inspired touch, when really they started using chicory in New Orleans during the Civil War because coffee was so scarce they had to stretch it out somehow. They still sell chicory seperately here in little yellow-labeled bottles too. Buy some and try it by itself in hot water... You'll wrench and heave! It's not very tasty...

Sanka to me is sort of like that, you get to pay more money for the priveledge of buying coffee that won't keep you up all day....:lol:


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

This is the Coffee Channel.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

I've got a few packs of chicory. :thumbsup: It's not too bad in combination with real coffee.

I think I'm going to use it to dye some fabric since it seems to be mostly tannic acid.

About the only way I can drink decaf is to put it into hot milk which makes it like hot chocolate. Irish coffee made that way is pretty good, too.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Tea, anyone?


----------



## Jabbs (Oct 14, 2003)

Aspertane, isn't that stuff toxic and poisonous at low levels?
As a diabetic's brother, sucrose, fructose and any glucose sugar in a drink is far better for your system and won't push your adrenal glands even near as much as table sugar or chemicals that act like sugars on the body.
Iced tea in any flavor even unsweetened seems the beter choice and doesn't leave that aftertaste. Man, I hate TAB. Mix in some honey.
Just my two cents.
What's with Culttvman doing a Bandai model and putting up on his site?
Seems a bit of an under achievment for someone with so much history with models.
Am I wrong?


----------



## ThomasModels (Mar 8, 2000)

Brewed green tea, iced and unsweetened for me, thanks!

FYI, "Culttvman" does very little modeling. His site is built on the work of others. I haven't seen it but it may be to show visitors to the site what the Bandai kit looks like assembled for those considering a purchase.


----------



## Jabbs (Oct 14, 2003)

He already has the kit reviews and others who have built the kits to tell people what to do and how.
I thought he was a hard core modeler. I didn't know he just liked to promote the skills of other modelers.

On the Decal sets I ordered from you, the markings one and the windows ones for the 18", Nice stuff.
I miss the panels on the lower bridge windows. The "exhaust something or other", (the yellow and grey rectangles betwen the windows) What happened there? I had to make my own. The ISS decals are cool and I picked up a copy of TMP's gold decals too.
I'm waiting on the gold decals for the 22" now I don't think they have any for sale yet due the Hurricanes this year in FLA.
Are you planning on adding the panels I mentioned to the decal sets?
Thanks


----------



## ThomasModels (Mar 8, 2000)

Thanks!

I'm not sure what you're asking. My PNT 18" decals have the yellow and grey rectangles for the saucer bottom, complete with micro text.


----------



## Jabbs (Oct 14, 2003)

(putting down the crack pipe) Really? *looking again* I see them on the production window set but not the Hull marking sets. Am I all hopped up on goofballs?
Jtgraphics decals didn't have them either.


----------



## ThomasModels (Mar 8, 2000)

Those shapes are included with the window decals because they sit in such close proximity to the windows.

The Hull Markings set has only the hull markings included. If you want window decals, those are available separately. Both can be purchased together for a complete decal package for that kit for $8.90.


----------



## Jabbs (Oct 14, 2003)

I have both sets, a few of each actually. I'm buying two sets of decals for each model I have. I don't do well with decals yet. Decal set, mop and glow, clear coats. I find it easier to just have a spare incase I mess up (which happens often) and hope then to use the spares I don't use to have thirds and fourths for the next model.
I thought the Hull markings for the 18" kits were taken directly from your PL classic hull markings sheet that come with the kit. I would really like a decal page like that
Thanks for the great products!


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> I've got a few packs of chicory. :thumbsup: It's not too bad in combination with real coffee.
> 
> I think I'm going to use it to dye some fabric since it seems to be mostly tannic acid.
> 
> About the only way I can drink decaf is to put it into hot milk which makes it like hot chocolate. Irish coffee made that way is pretty good, too.


Yep, cafe' au lait' is how we pronounce it down here...
Coffee(with or without chicory) mixed with pre-heated, but-not-boiling, milk makes it all taste rather good...(even with chicory!)

Now back to your normal coffee channel programming...


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

This is synchronicity - I just got the new National Geographic, and the cover story is about the world's addiction to caffiene. Nice big picture of a latte on the cover.



> I thought he was a hard core modeler. I didn't know he just liked to promote the skills of other modelers.


 Nothing wrong with that, really. Plenty of us out here blowing our own horns.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

John P said:


> This is synchronicity - I just got the new National Geographic, and the cover story is about the world's addiction to caffiene. Nice big picture of a latte on the cover.


COOL!  

There's never been a better drug (in moderation)!


----------



## justinleighty (Jan 13, 2003)

Jabbs said:


> Aspartame, isn't that stuff toxic and poisonous at low levels?


Well, according to e-mails I get every few years, yes. According to medical research and the last 20 years of my life, no (though I don't recommend baking with it, which could conceivably break it down and result in a dangerous compound).

Well, with this thread, somebody needs to make a tiny decal for a refit kit to mark a panel as "Sweetened coffee intake port."


----------



## robcomet (May 25, 2004)

Hi all,

I don't know if this is the right place to make a suggestion but I wouldn't mind if PNT made a set of the Polar Lights TOS decals for my 1/2500 E. I bought the rest but wouldn't mind refurbing that one.

BTW, the AMT/Ertl 3 Ent flight display set was 1/2500 wasn't it? If not, I've been an idiot again!

Rob


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Well, shoot Thomas an email and ask if he can do them up! Heck, he scaled down the his "Classic Hull Graphics" sheet at my behest. I know I'd likely buy a set.  

- - - - - - 

Jeffrey Griffin
Griffworks Shipyards
 
* * * * * *

Star Trek Scale Modeling WebRing


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Yep, that was 1/2500.


----------

